#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Dharma-Stream з Пакчоком Рінпоче

## Ngawang Nyendrak

Дорогі Друзі! Вітаємо Вас з Новим роком!

І поспішаємо поділитися радісною новиною: нарешті в Україні з’явився Дхарма-Стрім!

Все почалось із мрії Пакчока Рінпоче, аби кожен, незалежно від того, де він мешкає, мав можливість вивчати та практикувати дорогоцінну Дхарму. Задля цього Рінпоче присвятив величезну кількість свого часу та енергії, аби створити та запропонувати нам ці онлайн вчення.

Дхарма-Стрім - це програма Буддійських вчень Пакчока Рінпоче, що виходить двічі на місяць і створена таким чином, щоби навчання проходило в групі. Це було побажання Рінпоче, аби його учні збиралися разом зі своїми Дхарма-друзями, дивилися вчення, обговорювали їх та медитували. Це унікальна можливість створити та підтримувати зв’язок з Рінпоче та отримувати дорогоцінні вчення на регулярній основі. Вони створені таким чином, що мають поетапну структуру і з часом стають дедалі глибшими.

Настанова Рінпоче щодо отримання вчень Дхарма-Стрім полягає у тому, що для вивчення і практики учні мають зібратися у групу з щонайменше з 3 осіб, бо саме таким чином створюються умови, які сприяють розвитку практики. Кожні збори групи починаються з сесії медитації, після цього група передивляється відео із вченням Пакчока Рінпоче і обговорює головні моменти, ділиться досвідом та поглядами щодо теми, якій вчив Рінпоче.

Групи Дхарма-Стрім виконють дуже важливу функцію, створюючи “п’ять досконалостей” - досконалість місця, вчителя, часу, учнів та вчення - найсприятливіші умови для обертання колеса Дхарми.

Перша серія вчень програми Дхарма-Стрім - “Світанок Дхарми”. Рінпоче просив усіх своїх учнів приділити увагу вивченню цієї серії, незалежно від їхнього досвіду у вивченні Дхарми. Подальшими вченнями будуть “Восьмикратний Шлях Тренування Розуму” та “Дорогоцінна Прикраса Звільнення”

Перші збори Групи Дхарма-Стрім у Київі відбудуться наприкінці січня. Інформація - де, що, коли, як - згодом, слідкуйте за нашими анонсами. Якщо у Вас вже є якісь питання та ідеї - пишіть!

Якщо ви хочете заснувати Групу Дхарма-Стрім у Вашому місті чи містечку - пишіть на цю сторінку або на пошту dharma.stream.ua@gmail.com

Приєднатися до сторінки на фейсбуку ви можете тут.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2017), Гошка (08.01.2017), Игала (22.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2017)

----------

